# Hey all, anyone from ireland in egypt



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone from Ireland living in Egypt ???

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes me


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope - but I have visited a few times 

does that count ?


----------



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi... R u working there

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

